# Decoding the 17-character BIMMER VIN



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*BMW VIN Decoders (collection of the main Internet sources)*

In response to a VIN-decoding request, I recently posted a series of VIN-decoding links to BMW E39 forum (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1231262&posted=1#post1231262 ); 
however, this useful VIN-decoding information may even better be leveraged in BMW General - so I post just one of the modified snapshots here.

If you have better BMW VIN secret decoder rings ... please add them so others benefit from all your actions. 
This is one of the better ones (modified from a Bimmerfest posting of the past for better organization so as to be more usable to the user).


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

wow...thast really cool, im gonna check mine


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I remember looking at this a long time ago and noticing that it's not quite right for my wagon, and my M6 is nowhere in sight.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

Kaz said:


> my M6 is nowhere in sight.


 1. Did you check out the other VIN decoders posted to the referenced thread? (Did any of those other decoders cover your M6?)
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101178

2. If not, let's hope someone posts a better VIN decoder for all of us.

3. In addition, these programatic Internet VIN decoders *might* work for you.

BMW VIN DECODER: http://www.autohausaz.com/bmw-auto-parts/bmw-vehicle-identification-numbers.html
BMW VIN DECODER: http://bmw.aloistreichel.de/bmw-vin-decoder.php
YET ANOTHER BMW VIN DECODER: http://www.e34.de/vin/index.php 
BMW MINI-VIN DECODER: http://www.bmw-z1.com/VIN/VINdecode-e.cgi
UNIVERSAL VIN DECODER: http://www.cardetective.com/vin-decoder.html
BASIC VIN EXPLANATION: http://www.is-it-a-lemon.com/vin_check/content.htm
DEFUNCT BMW VIN DECODER: http://www.bmwlinks.com/jump.cgi?ID=2979
ALL BRANDS (INCL. BMW) VIN DECODER: http://www.vehicleidentificationnumber.com/vehicle_identification_numbers_vin_decoding.html
UNIVERSAL VIN DECODER: http://www.analogx.com/contents/vinview.htm


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*Here are the basics of a Bimmer VIN*

Notice that this web page ( http://www.vehicleidentificationnumber.com/bmw.html ) even gives you valid starting and ending numbers, including numbers of vehicles manufactured, so you can manufacture your own VIN next time you build a BMW from scratch! 

Below are the basics of a BMW VIN.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

For the BMW record, these "BMW VIN Equipment Codes" from
http://www.angelfire.com/ca/TORONTO/VIN/bmw.html may help.

4th-7th digits - model 
AA13325isAA23325isAAB03325iXAAB54325 & 325e(s)AB64325A & 325e(s)AAB93325iXAC74318i/4AC84318iA/4AD13325i/4AD23325iA/4AE03325iXA/4AE54325/4 & 325e/4AE64325A/4 & 325eA/4AE93325iX/4AF93318isAG33320i(s)AG43320iAAH31323i EuroAH41323iA EuroAJ93318i/4AK03M3AK74318iAK84318iAAV13320i (Canada)BA73318iCBB13325iCBB23325iCABE53318isBE63318isABF33325isBF43325isABF93M3BJ53325iCBJ63325iCACA53318iCA63318iACB33325iCB43325iACJ95528iCJ97528iADB24524tdADB74533iDB84533iADC71M535i Euro
*******>
********>  
DC74535i(s)DC81M535iA EuroDC84535i(s)ADC93M5DK73528eDK83528eAEB35633CSiEB36633CSiEB45633CSiAEB46633CSiAEB74633CSiEB84633CSiAEC74635CSiEC84635CSiA & L6EE14M6EE81M635 EuroEG13850Ci & 850iEG23850CiA & 850iAFF33733iFF34733iFF43733iAFF44733iAFF74733iFF84733iAFG24L7FH74735iFH84735iAGB33735iGB43735iAGC43735iLAGC83750iLAGD43740iAGD83740iLAHC13525iHC23525iAHD13535iHD23535iAHD53525iHD63525iAHD93M5HE13530iHE23530iAHJ63525iTAHK23530iTA
*******>
********>  
8th digit - restraint system 0manual belts1manual belts with driver
supplementary restraint system2manual belts with driver & passenger
supplementary restraint system4manual belts with driver & passenger
front & side airbags
*******>
********> 

11th digit - assembly plant AMunich, GermanyBDingolfing, GermanyCDingolfing, GermanyDDingolfing, GermanyERegensburg, GermanyFMunich, GermanyGMunich, GermanyJRegensburg, GermanyKMunich, GermanyLSpartanburg, South Carolina
*******>
********>


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

shaftdrive said:


> In response to a VIN-decoding request, I recently posted a series of VIN-decoding links to BMW E39 forum (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1231262&posted=1#post1231262 );
> however, this useful VIN-decoding information may even better be leveraged in BMW General - so I post just one of the modified snapshots here.
> 
> If you have better BMW VIN secret decoder rings ... please add them so others benefit from all your actions.
> This is one of the better ones (modified from a Bimmerfest posting of the past for better organization so as to be more usable to the user).


Great information,the only problem is the text is so wide I can't,and I'm sure others can't print it for a reference. Thank you
cheers
vern


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

vern said:


> the only problem is the text is so wide I can't,and I'm sure others can't print it for a reference.


Then they should save it like a regular picture file and print it to fit paper.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

Mathew said:


> save it like a regular picture and print it to fit paper.


As suggested, you can print a photo to fit to your paper.
If that doesn't work for you, the originals on Bimmerfest were in two parts (see the referenced E39 sticky thread if that helps) so maybe printing those (which are half the size) would work for you?
If you switch from portrait printing to landscape, does that help?

I don't have a JPEG/GIF-to-TEXT converter  and the originals on Bimmerfest were not in PDF so it's not easy to convert this text GIF into pure ASCII text for proper printing. It's shrunk down to the minimum that would barely fit in a Bimmerfest post also, so there's not a lot I can do to make the text more printable other than those suggestions above.


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

*update*

11th digit: plant
W = Graz, Austria


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

It doesnt work for my car! My vin starts out WBAEV where the fourth letter, E, says 330i (02-03) yet mine is a 2004 model according to the CPO paperwork and Title.:dunno:


----------



## alvincflorentin (Aug 25, 2008)

*'02-'03*

the date stated in your VIN is the date your car actually rolled out of the plant it was made in. it usually doesn't get to where it's gonna be sold until some time and that's why your year model actually became '04. your car probably rolled out of the assembly line sometime in late '03. when i first bought my E34 i couldn't understand my VIN either, let alone find it! i actually got so pissed off trying to understand it (when i did find it) that i went to the official BMW site--it was in German!--and luckily chanced upon a few links and buttons that led me to a page just like this reply page where i wrote--in English, mind you (i was THAT frustrated!!)--to whoever would read it to explain to me my VIN. lo and behold, i received a response in 3 or 4 days explaining to me--in English--about the origins of my car! i can't remember which site i went to anymore but when you're desperate i guess people do desperate things! ha! hope that helps clarify your query a bit. cheers!


----------



## fernande-bmw (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone have an updated version of the VIN Decoder for 2010 cars?

I would like to know what the PM7C model code refers to as well as the new restraint system identified with 5.

Thanks!


----------



## fernande-bmw (Mar 2, 2004)

^^^^
Anyone?


----------



## jleon426 (Feb 1, 2009)

ok i have a question about my vin the thing is that in the 11th position mine has a number not a letter does any one know what that means?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

thats so cool!


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

Ordered a 2010 Z4, currently in route on ship from Bremerhaven, model designation in VIN is "LM7C" and restraint is noted as "5*

Looks as if we're all searching for an updated VIN decoding table


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

jleon426 said:


> ok i have a question about my vin the thing is that in the 11th position mine has a number not a letter does any one know what that means?


The number represents what order in the alphabet the digit is. As is mine it's a 7, which is G (made in Munich Germany).
Also the same in the fourth and fifth digits, which is 1 and 7 in mine which is AG (model 320i(s)).


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

This is an old thread, but one of the most complete lists Google comes up with.

A couple of more data points. 

WMWMF3......

Digit 2 - M MINI
Digits 4-7 
MF32 MINI Cooper Hatch RHD (R56)
MF33 MINI Cooper Hatch LHD (R56)
ML33 MINI Cooper Clubman LHD (R55)
Digit 11 Plant Code T is Oxford England.


----------



## thr33dviz (Apr 26, 2010)

Great guide!.still doesnt help me though. Trying to decode my VIN due to the "0" in the tenth spot. Found a plate during a new windshield install. "Substitute For US VIN WBAHC610803532586 SEE 49 CFR 565" any help I would greatly appreciate it.

Tony


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Your car is a European model and not originally built for the US market. I'd guess that plate was added when the car was Federalized.


Production Code HC61. 12/1988 E34 530i Sedan M30 Europe Left hand drive Automatic.


----------



## thr33dviz (Apr 26, 2010)

Andrew*Debbie_ thank you for the information. Was even a pain getting insurance had to go to 3 companies to get it. 
The inside of the door says it was made 3/89.. Don't know all I do know is I love the car and have always loved Bimmers 4th one all I have ever owned since I was 18, 22 yrs of nothing but enjoyment!


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

My restraint system indicating number is 5.......what does that mean?


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

thr33dviz said:


> Andrew*Debbie_ thank you for the information. Was even a pain getting insurance had to go to 3 companies to get it.
> The inside of the door says it was made 3/89.. Don't know all I do know is I love the car and have always loved Bimmers 4th one all I have ever owned since I was 18, 22 yrs of nothing but enjoyment!


Definitely. After five 3 series, two 5 series, now I own a 7. 
I have owned four Mercedes but they don't compare to the sportiness of a BMW.


----------



## flemcadiddlehop (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok , I am new to this forum and got here looking for an answer to the 11th VIN character. This is supposed to tell you what plant you car came from,right? Well mine is a 6...not a letter. Now , the example given and broken down at the begining of this post is also a number, not a letter. All of the plants seem to be given a letter. I have two five series and both of them have a number in the 11th spot. So....?
thanks for any help, Gordo.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Bimmerfest has real value. Now we can create our own VIN for a build
Very interesting.


----------



## flemcadiddlehop (Nov 26, 2010)

Bimmerman4ever said:


> The number represents what order in the alphabet the digit is. As is mine it's a 7, which is G (made in Munich Germany).
> Also the same in the fourth and fifth digits, which is 1 and 7 in mine which is AG (model 320i(s)).


 So, then back to original post at the begining, the 11th is an 8, that then would be an "H"....there isn't a plant H in the lists?
Any other thoughts on this one people?

Gordo.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

flemcadiddlehop said:


> So, then back to original post at the begining, the 11th is an 8, that then would be an "H"....there isn't a plant H in the lists?
> Any other thoughts on this one people?
> 
> Gordo.


According to the list at bmwarchiv, H is Rosslyn South Africa. As far as I know, Rosslyn only builds 3 series. Most 5 series are built at Dingolfing.

EDIT: Just noticed you have an Alpina. The BMW vin decoder doesn't apply to a car with an Alpina VIN










http://www.bmwarchiv.de/vin/

http://www.bmwplant.co.za/

http://www.bmw-plant-dingolfing.com/dingolfing/htdocs/lowband/com/en/index.html


----------



## flemcadiddlehop (Nov 26, 2010)

Uh, Yeah that one may be a bit missleading. That is my project car. an e28 with a Northstar engine in it and will be a Alpina badged sleeper with e46 black leather interior. 
Not the VIN in question.This is my old BMW (rip). It is a 1981 e28 euro with an odd history that I am trying to straighten out.
So 11th is a 6, that means it is a Munich Plant Car?

Gordo.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

flemcadiddlehop said:


> So 11th is a 6, that means it is a Munich Plant Car?
> 
> Gordo.


'81 :yikes: Does it even have a standardised 17 character VIN? No idea if the plant code digits map to what we've got here.

Most but not all 5 series cars were and are built at Dingolfing. Some e28 M5's were built in Munich but your car is to old to be a factory M5.

BMW AG does keep records. You could try asking BMW mobile traditions.....


----------



## flemcadiddlehop (Nov 26, 2010)

That is the issue I am trying to research. The staory I was told from the importer (who was my old boss) was that it came from Germany, was a police car, and was an early Motorsport product. I had found a listing in an issue of Bimmer mag that spoke of these early m528i cars that it was a limited production and that they where 145mph cars. 
Every time that I have renewed my insurance the file was flagged and they wanted me to get a British Columbia asigned VIN.
Every VIN decoder has no full story on this VIN, I have been ovoiding contacting my local BMW dealership because they are hugely understaffed and underqualified. For the first year of opperation they had one of the instructors from the college working weekends because they had no techs hired. Inspiring story...huh?

Thanks for any help. Gordo.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Try contacting BMW Classic in Germany. They should be able to help.

http://www.bmw-classic.com/2/webmill.php?fx=g&id=630857&

http://www.bmw-classic.com/2/webmill.php?id=630207&

For ***8364;55.00 they will provide a paper certificate:

http://www.bmw-classic.com/2/webmill.php?id=630867


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

I just ran this new-to-me BMW VIN Decoder and snapped a screenshot of the results below by way of example (I removed the actual VIN):

See also:
- BMW 10-character vehicle defect code lookup tool for dealer service records (1) & how to better understand your 17-character BMW VIN (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) and online BMW VIN decoders (0) (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) & what is the definitive list of electronic computer modules that need recoding once replaced (1) 
























 Picture below courtesy of QSilver7:


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

noted


----------



## 275kmh (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Shaftdrive,

How do you get the 'Aufbau Information' from a vin number?

Thank you for your answer.

Mladen


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is useful information from QSilver7 today:
> E39 (1997 - 2003) >  vin for 1998 e39 540i


QSilver7 said:


> Yes, the VIN locations may be country specific or required by local laws/statutes.
> 
> I'm not sure if this link will work or not...but if it does it's your car's build sheet: *http://www.bmwarchive.org/vin/bw72847.pdf*





bluebee said:


> Ooooh. Nice. I tried it on mine, and this nice build sheet came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is more useful information from Saint Q:
> E39 (1997 - 2003) >  Should I worry for these different figures ?


QSilver7 said:


> The "serial number" part of the VIN is the last 6 digits (this is the part that is unique to each individual car and is assigned serially as the cars go down the production line). The first 11 digits identify other stuff (see info below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See also:
- BMW 10-character vehicle defect code lookup tool for dealer service records (1) & how to decode your 17-character BMW VIN (1) & the RealOEM parts list based on your vehicle identification number (1) & a list of online BMW VIN decoders (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) (8) (9) & what is the definitive list of electronic computer modules that need VIN recoding once replaced (1)


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

For the record, this related vin decoder issue came up today ...
> E39 (1997 - 2003) >  VIN decoder


HolyToledo said:


> http://www.bmwarchive.org/vin/bmw-vin-decoder.html
> 
> If anybody needs to find paint code via vin numbers. I found it useful while looking for matching parts at breakers.





QSilver7 said:


> The car's exterior paint code is also located on the paint code label underneath the hood on the lower right side (passenger side for LHD). The final coat color is in large letters on the first line and the undercoat color is in small letters on the 2nd line. The paint code number is on the left...and the 7 digit bmw part number for the label is on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HolyToledo said:


> Yea, but some sellers don't know the paint cods of what they're selling. There are 5 or 6 different shades of blue offered by bmw, and I didn't want to get stuck with parts that didn't match. Scored a fender and trunk lid in mint condition.





bluebee said:


> Typing /paint f3 in the bestlinks nets this:
> - Where is the BMW E39 paint-code label location (1) (2) and part number of the BMW touchup paint (1) & how to apply touch-up paint (1) & how to spot a painted BMW (1) (2) (3) & how to hide minor scratches in the paint (1) & painting ideas for the engine covers (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) & cylinder heads (1) & valve covers (1) & how not to paint your engine covers (1)
> 
> Typing /vin f3 nets this:
> - BMW 10-character vehicle defect code lookup tool for dealer service records (1) & how to decode your 17-character BMW VIN (1) & the RealOEM parts list based on your vehicle identification number (1) & a list of online BMW VIN decoders (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) (8) (9) & what is the definitive list of electronic computer modules that need VIN recoding once replaced (1)


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

flemcadiddlehop said:


> Uh, Yeah that one may be a bit missleading. That is my project car. an e28 with a Northstar engine in it and will be a Alpina badged sleeper with e46 black leather interior.
> Not the VIN in question.This is my old BMW (rip). It is a 1981 e28 euro with an odd history that I am trying to straighten out.
> So 11th is a 6, that means it is a Munich Plant Car?
> 
> Gordo.


Why a GM Cadillac Northstar engine? I understand these are unreliable engines and also need a special tool to remove the water pump. :dunno:
Just funny seeing the original cars with this big V8 engine transverse mounted with FWD.


----------



## tcaphou (Jan 28, 2015)

Any newer decoding sites available? Seems like my 2011 is a bit newer than the list posted. Thanks.


----------

